# Quality of Steroids: today vs pre 2000's



## El Gringo (Jun 16, 2018)

I was reading an article about how the quality and safety of steroids available today are much less potent and can carry toxic heavy metals. Bodybuilders today are running much higher doses than what guys were running 20+ years ago because many steroids are underdosed and 99% of them are now coming from China. Some of the older guys may have some knowledge in this. were IFBB Pro's really only running cycles of less than 1g of test and only 400mg of Deca? Have you noticed a change in quality? Are steroids less available [outside the internet]?

http://www.wumeitech.com/anabolic-steroids-pharmaceutical-grade-vs-under-ground-lab-ugl/

I just recently ran 700mg/wk of tren and got very little out of it. I did have some sides, and bloodwork came back ****ed up, but the benefits did not match up with sides. 700mg would have been unheard of to run 20 years ago. Here's a thread from another forum where somebody was experiencing the same thing [sides, but no benefits]. https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/244943-china-raws-fakes/

I've ran a number of cycles over the past few years trying different compounds, and it seems like everything is underdosed/bunk. All of these were from UGL's off the internet. the one time I really experienced massive strength and size gains was from some DBOL I got from a friend in the gym years ago. I believe many UGL's are putting out real testosterones, but anything than that is fake. you can test a vial of test E through bloodwork on yourself, but you can't test DBOL, DECA, Masteron, etc. there are UG testing labs you can send them to overseas and there are testing kits you can buy to test it yourself, but how do we not know that there is a masking agent giving these tests a false positive?


----------



## Yaya (Jun 16, 2018)

There were tons of HG international shit available and potent and wonderful 

O
Also the Mexican shit was great


----------



## El Gringo (Jun 16, 2018)

Yaya said:


> Also the Mexican shit was great



yeah, the article mentions when the feds cracked down on Mexico is when things started to change and China became the big players. Thanks to the Feds trying to stop all trafficking, now we have more steroids, but are more dangerous and of shitty quality.


----------



## Yaya (Jun 16, 2018)

El Gringo said:


> yeah, the article mentions when the feds cracked down on Mexico is when things started to change and China became the big players. Thanks to the Feds trying to stop all trafficking, now we have more steroids, but are more dangerous and of shitty quality.



Operation gear grinder


----------



## Yaya (Jun 16, 2018)

Brovel,  tornell, ttokyo, qv, mexipharm, jurox..and ganabol..all great SHIT
RIP


----------



## Elivo (Jun 16, 2018)

I cant speak from past  or present exp with gear, but i would figure it follows the same trend as any other product. Mentions of the mexican market being shut down for getting quality products, just in the case of everything else, competitors will step in, lots of times with a less than great option and do well because they know the demand is still there.

And i would assume that just like any thing else that people sell, they will look for ways to do it faster and cheaper to save a buck here and there in order to get more profits out of it, again they can do this because the demand is still very much there.  

So what we are left with is the few decent choices to pick from and a lot of shitheads just looking to turn a buck.  It sucks and i hate to say it but it probably will not get any better. 

Look at any products, cars, food ,hell even candy bars (god i miss candy bars) over time the quality of these things has all gone down hill because companies have found cheaper and quicker ways to make them with less and less quality ingredients.  It doesnt matter that they dont run exactly the same or taste exactly the same, its close enough for them and the stuff will still sell because people still want them, even if its a lesser quality than in the past.


----------



## Yaya (Jun 16, 2018)

Old shit doesn't compare to new shit

Shit was potent, carries serious pip and the numbers people take today are outrageous due to the fact that the raws aren't what they were ... this isn't a science fact it's a user fact


----------



## BRICKS (Jun 16, 2018)

"All of these were from UGL's off the internet."

Here in lies your problem....


----------



## Jaydub (Jun 17, 2018)

Ah, the good ol days. Badass Mexican labs, UGLs left and right that kicked out great gear. Even the stuff from across the pond was decent. Expensive, but still good.


----------



## bvs (Jun 17, 2018)

There is quality stuff out there. Ive run some UGL stuff which was on par with stuff that i know was human grade pharma. But the more exotic compounds or stuff that was never made pharma grade is a different story


----------



## Yaya (Jun 17, 2018)

bvs said:


> There is quality stuff out there. Ive run some UGL stuff which was on par with stuff that i know was human grade pharma. But the more exotic compounds or stuff that was never made pharma grade is a different story



Def good stuff out there 
And more options 

Just saying old days if u knew someone it was great


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Jun 17, 2018)

Yaya said:


> Old shit doesn't compare to new shit
> 
> Shit was potent, carries serious pip and the numbers people take today are outrageous due to the fact that the raws aren't what they were ... this isn't a science fact it's a user fact



You aren't lying there.  I could have sworn that lower dose Mexican Equipoise @ 50 mg/ml from yesteryear was just as strong as this 200 mg/ml stuff that I took from Feb through April of this year.  IIRC it was Ganabol from the late 90s/early 2000s and it came in a 50 ml bottle, but it's been so long, I may be wrong on that one...  

Don't even get me started on the Upjohn Winstrol V from yesteryear versus the UGL Winstrol of today because most modern Winstrol variants that I tried seemed to be bunk.  Injection pain was about all I got from them and after trying two different UGL brands, I gave up on the injectables because it seemed like a waste of money.  I was told the pills are better, but could possibly give me a nice yellow hue to my skin from the harsh liver impact.  I'll pass on those too...


----------



## PFM (Jun 17, 2018)

El Gringo said:


> yeah, the article mentions when the feds cracked down on Mexico is when things started to change and China became the big players. Thanks to the Feds trying to stop all trafficking, now we have more steroids, but are more dangerous and of shitty quality.



Big Pharma and politicians steered 'the Feds'.  Ironic how they can impact AAS so dramatically but conveniently cannot make a dent in the opiate crisis.


----------



## Jaydub (Jun 17, 2018)

PFM said:


> Big Pharma and politicians steered 'the Feds'.  Ironic how they can impact AAS so dramatically but conveniently cannot make a dent in the opiate crisis.



That's because big pharma makes money off the opioids. Even if they're sold on the street they came from a big company. But steroids on the other hand, raws are obtained and the product is made 2nd hand. Big pharma can't have that. I think that's why you are seeing more and more legitimate testosterone prescriptions. Used to be a pain in the ass to get a testosterone script, now everyone has one.


----------



## KINGIV (Jun 17, 2018)

PFM said:


> Big Pharma and politicians steered 'the Feds'.  Ironic how they can impact AAS so dramatically but conveniently cannot make a dent in the opiate crisis.



 I have a very strong feeling that is all going to change.


----------



## Elivo (Jun 18, 2018)

Jaydub said:


> That's because big pharma makes money off the opioids. Even if they're sold on the street they came from a big company. But steroids on the other hand, raws are obtained and the product is made 2nd hand. Big pharma can't have that. I think that's why you are seeing more and more legitimate testosterone prescriptions. Used to be a pain in the ass to get a testosterone script, now everyone has one.



This is exactly what i was thinking, as long as the bigger companies are making money left and right off the Rx drugs they will stay around.


----------



## Yaya (Jun 18, 2018)

pfm said:


> big pharma and politicians steered 'the feds'.  Ironic how they can impact aas so dramatically but conveniently cannot make a dent in the opiate crisis.



maga....    ......


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jun 18, 2018)

It doesn't compare. I used to watch guys blow up running the old one 10 ml vial of cyp cycle. Literally see guys put on 10-15lbs in 8 weeks of 250mg wk for 8 weeks with 500mg during week 4 and 5. 

My first cycle was 300mg of signature pharmacy test cyp and 20mg of pink thai dbol. I put on 25-30lbs in 10 weeks. First time I ran tren ace it was old fina conversion kit and I ran 50mg 3x a week with an amp of sustanon and was shredded.

I knew guys who were 250+ and lean as hell and none of them were running grams a week. I was always taught by the old school guys to keep your entire stack to a gram a week - tops.

Sometimes I wonder if it's because we didn't use AI's?


----------



## El Gringo (Jun 18, 2018)

DieYoungStrong said:


> It doesn't compare. I used to watch guys blow up running the old one 10 ml vial of cyp cycle. Literally see guys put on 10-15lbs in 8 weeks of 250mg wk for 8 weeks with 500mg during week 4 and 5.
> 
> My first cycle was 300mg of signature pharmacy test cyp and 20mg of pink thai dbol. I put on 25-30lbs in 10 weeks. First time I ran tren ace it was old fina conversion kit and I ran 50mg 3x a week with an amp of sustanon and was shredded.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't think that 250mg of Test from the past wouldn't be any different than 250mg of todays Test. many people are still using Pharma grade Test for TRT. 250mg of test would put me near a trough of 1500 ng/dl. I would think that Pharma grade test from 20+ years ago would do the same. Maybe the older Pharma Test gave a better effect on Free Testosterone levels? IDK I would hope the Pharmaceutical Grades didn't suffer potency as well. 

Now as far as other Anabolics... Dbol and just about everything else is not not what it used to be. you could get great results off of 20-30 mg/day. a lot of the Dbol pills came in 5mg form. now the recommended dose is 50mg and I see people running 100mg. yet still people aren't seeing the results compared to running pink Thai 5mg Dbols. it's become sad.


----------



## KINGIV (Jun 18, 2018)

There's no way I can take a 100mg of dbol, I tried 50 mg one-time and blood pressure went through the roof and I felt like shit. 20 or 30 mg still my sweet spot. As far as I'm concerned if you're not seeing anything off of it at 50 mg why go to 100mg? God only knows what's in it and it sure as hell ain't D ball, just throw it out.


----------



## Jaydub (Jun 18, 2018)

DieYoungStrong said:


> It doesn't compare. I used to watch guys blow up running the old one 10 ml vial of cyp cycle. Literally see guys put on 10-15lbs in 8 weeks of 250mg wk for 8 weeks with 500mg during week 4 and 5.
> 
> My first cycle was 300mg of signature pharmacy test cyp and 20mg of pink thai dbol. I put on 25-30lbs in 10 weeks. First time I ran tren ace it was old fina conversion kit and I ran 50mg 3x a week with an amp of sustanon and was shredded.
> 
> ...



Pink Thais?!!! ** starts sliding pants off **


----------



## Jaydub (Jun 18, 2018)

That first cycle of 500/wk test e from QV was insane. Add some pink Thais or blue hearts and it was over. I was superman. Shoot.. my muscles are getting a pump even thinking about them golden days.


----------



## Seeker (Jun 18, 2018)

Not the same as before. That's obvious for those who were running AAS back in the 70"s 80"s and parts of 90"s.


----------



## Yaya (Jun 18, 2018)

The sus used to be unreal


----------



## Island Boy (Aug 16, 2018)

Yaya said:


> Old shit doesn't compare to new shit
> 
> Shit was potent, carries serious pip and the numbers people take today are outrageous due to the fact that the raws aren't what they were ... this isn't a science fact it's a user fact


I am from the 'old days'. Was a HW Champion on Vet gear only. reached 270 lb on 1/2 gram of eq and 1/2 gram of winstrol liquid. Horse grade. Now I need 2 grams test just to put on my socks.  So ya quality has gone the way of the dollar stores. depressing


----------

